

Bump Ports Its Flock Photos App To Android - olivercameron
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/18/apple-hooks-up-facebook/

======
chrisringrose
Interesting, as this weakens Apple's App Store. If I can get all App Store
apps, and MORE, from Facebook, why go to Apple at all?

An anecdotal observation: my step mom has an iPad for 2 years and has gone
into the App Store maybe 3 times (at my insistence). But she's in the Facebook
app all the time.

